# Smartphone Tripod with Remote



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I have tried to do my homework, but there are too many choices. I want to capture my tanks with my modern iPhone and a tripod, for both still photos and videos.

I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Pompiduk (Apr 21, 2020)

Streetwise said:


> I have tried to do my homework, but there are too many choices. I want to capture my tanks with my modern iPhone and a tripod, for both still photos and videos.
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions.


I am using Huawei AF15, for my YouTube channel and recording videos. Its amazing, around 15$ has bluetooth remote and can go up and down in height. Only piece of equipment i use.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I ended up using a DJI Osmo Mobile 3 on a tripod, as well as one Logitech Brio 4K on a tripod, and another directly on the glass. The Osmo has also been great for walking-around videos. The next thing I need to try is using some umbrellas for glare on my outdoor tubs.

Cheers


----------

